# Lima Turística



## peruanocontemporaneo (Jun 5, 2006)

*ESTAS FOTOS NO SON MÍAS*

CENTRO DE LIMA

A la izquierda el Cineplanet Centro









Altar a Santa Rosa de Lima en la Iglesia Santo Domingo









Altar de los Santos Peruanos en la Iglesia Santo Domingo









Altar de Santo Toribio de Mogrovejo en la Catedral de Lima









Altar Lateral de la Catedral de Lima









Altar Mayor de la Catedral de Lima









Altar Principal de la Iglesia San Pedro









Atrás el Parque de la Exposición y adelante el Parque Neptuno









Balcón del Palacio Arzobispal









Basílica Catedral de Lima









Basílica y Convento de San Francisco









Biblioteca del Convento de San Francisco









Calle Capón









Casa Georgette









Casita de Té Japonesa en el Parque de la Exposición









Claustro del Convento San Francisco









Club Nacional









Congreso del Perú









Cruce de la Plaza San Martín con el Jirón de la Unión a la izquierda









Detalle de la Cúpula de la Iglesia de San Francisco









Detalle del Altar Mayor de la Catedral de Lima









Detalle del púlpito en la Catedral de Lima









Edificio Centro Cívico









Edificio Courret









Edificio Rímac de noche









Fachada de la Catedral de Lima









Hermoso Vitral del Gran Hotel Bolívar









Hotel Sheraton y Centro Cívico









Iglesia de San Francisco









Iglesia de San Pedro









Iglesia La Merced









Iglesia Las Nazarenas de noche









Imagen del Señor de los Milagros en la Iglesia Las Nazarenas









Impresionante Monumento al Glorioso Combate del 2 de Mayo 









Interior de la Catedral de Lima









Interior del Palacio de Torre Tagle









Jirón Junín









Monumento al Almirante Miguel Grau en la plaza del mismo nombre









Monumento al General Argentino Don José de San Martín









Mosaico Mural en la Tumba de Francisco Pizarro









Municipalidad de Lima de noche









Museo de Arte de noche









Museo de Arte









Museo de Arte Italiano









Otra vista interior del Palacio de Torre Tagle









Palacio de Gobierno con influencia colonial









Palacio de Gobierno de noche









Palacio de Justicia de noche









Palacio Torre Tagle y su hermosísimo balcón









Parque Neptuno









Pileta de la Plaza Mayor









Plaza Mayor de Lima









Plaza San Martín con vista al fondo del Edificio del Centro Cívico









Plaza San Martin de estilos ecléctico y francés









Plaza San Martín de noche









Plaza San Martín









San Judas Tadeo en la Iglesia San Francisco









Teatro La Cabaña en el Parque de la Exposición









Techo con influencias góticas en la Catedral de Lima









Tribunal Constitucional









Tumba de Francisco Pizarro en la Catedral de Lima 









Tumba del Conquistador Español Francisco Pizarro en la Catedral de Lima









Virgen de la Evangelización en la Catedral de Lima 









Vista de la Iglesia San Francisco









Vista del Altar Principal en la Catedral de Lima









Vista interior del Hotel Sheraton









Vista Nocturna de la Iglesia de San Pedro









Vista Nocturna de la Plaza San Martín









Vista Nocturna de la Vía Expresa









JESÚS MARÍA

Avenida Cuba









Campo de Marte









Iglesia San Antonio de Padua









Instituto Goethe









Monumento a Jorge Chávez









Monumento a los Próceres de la Independencia









Parque Alberti 









Parque Almagro









Parque Bomberos









Parque César Vallejo









Parque Juan Pablo II









Parque Nazca









Parque Paloma 









Parque Pompeya









Plaza Mariscal Andrés Avelino Cáceres









Vista del Campo de Marte 









SAN ISIDRO

Casa Hacienda Moreyra









Clínica Ricardo Palma









Comedor del Hotel Los Delfines









Country Club Lima Hotel









Esquina del Libro 









Hotel El Olivar









Lima Golf Club
http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/9941/limagolfclubensanisidrowd4.jpg

Parque El Olivar









Parque Roosevelt









Restaurante Asia de Cuba









MIRAFLORES

A la izquierda Torre Telmex y Torre Marriott









Avenida Diagonal 









Avenida José Pardo









Avenida Ricardo Palma









Café Haití 









Centro Comercial Larcomar









Edificio El Pacífico 









Falabella









Faro de la Marina









Iglesia de la Virgen Milagrosa









Jirón Tarata 









Malecón Balta 









Municipalidad de Miraflores









Panorámica de Miraflores









Parque El Reducto









Parque Salazar 









Playa en Miraflores









Puente Villena









Puente Villena y al fondo el Óceano Pacífico









Restaurante Brasileño Media Naranja









Restaurante Brujas de Cachiche









Restaurante Kabok Asian Cuisine









Restaurante La Rosa Náutica de noche









Restaurante La Rosa Náutica









Restaurante Suizo La Tiendecita Blanca









Torre Banco Nuevo Mundo









Una Belleza Peruana









Vista de la Costa Verde









Vista de los edificios en Miraflores









Vista panorámica de la Avenida José Pardo


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

XD Buena recopilacion...

Nunca antes visto el interior del Sheraton y la foto esa de San Francisco desde la Casona del frente esta braaavaza...si fuera de mejor calidad 

Pero bueh...

xevere


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Lindas fotos... muy lindo thread


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Demora en cargar bueno la mayoría de fotos ya la he visto, pero es buenno recordar los atractivos de esta inmensa ciudad. 

Buen hilo.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

buena recopilacion de fotos!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me encanto, excelente aporte muy lindo  Viva nuestra linda Ciudad de los Reyes


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chévere, aunque algo viejas las fotos...


No le veo lo turístico a la clínica Ricardo Palma...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Chévere, aunque algo viejas las fotos...
> 
> 
> No le veo lo turístico a la clínica Ricardo Palma...


Supongo que lo que trataba de insinuar es que los turistas en Lima que se enferman pueden ser atendidos en la Ricardo Palma.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ah, cómo no me di cuenta antes?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ufff, el recorrido me dejó exhausta, hay tanto que hacer en nuestra querida Lima.  Gracias por la recopilación y bienvenido/a al foro... 

PD: Un consejo--es mejor poner pocas fotos (10 como máximo, me han dicho) en varios posts para no cargar demasiado la máquina.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Chvr thread!

PD. En la primera foto, no es el CinePlanet sino el UVK! El Cineplanet está en el Jr de la Unión.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

hermosa linda, esa es la Lima que quiero ver en toda su dimencion. Saludos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Demasiado grande el post pero muy buena la recopilacion


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Valio la pena la espera... excelentes imagenes!! Me encanta esta ciudad...


----------

